# Irish traveled to Poland for IVF



## Nglynn09 (Feb 13, 2017)

Has anyone traveled to Poland, Gdansk, to invicta clinic for ivf? If so can you offer any words or advice please?


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I know it is an old thread, but if you want any feedback, pm Good luck


----------

